# Solved: Samsung Gal Note 10.1 stopped sending emails



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Acquired a Galaxy Note 10.1 (GT-N8010 Android 4.1.2) about four months ago and all was well (except I did have a loss of sound and had to reset and reinstall everything but it has been working fine for 3.5 months) then suddenly a few days ago it refused to send an email. Gmail & Hotmail are both OK but our providers email tries to send then gives the following error message... "Unable to connect to email server to verify your account info. No response from server" I contacted them and they conform the account is functioning OK and I have used Webmail and also a windows 7 computer using Outlook, so the account is working OK. I have run through the android setup and all seems OK - I have tried the "Require sign-in" both on and off. I guess I'm at the point where I should delete the account and start all over again... Any suggestions before I do?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you checked the port, SSL, and SMTP server settings on the device to ensure they are correct? Are you using the correct port and server settings from your ISP for a mobile device? They might be different than those used by your home PC that's connected directly to your ISP. Your ISP or email provider should have settings posted on their website. Sometimes it's easier to just delete the account and re-setup it up.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Rob. Yes I checked everything even called the provider's tech who checked the account and asked me to go to webmail to see if I could send an email & I could. He said he could not get into the setup of the tablet with me his responsibility was to insure the account was OK! So I decided I'd delete the email account from the tablet and discovered that I'd also loose all the contacts. Well I don't want to go through all the Kies syncing again so I'm copying the settings here for you to take a look at for me. I realize your settings aare different where you are but with your experience you may see something. Keep in mind that I had not made any recent changes to any of the email accounts prior to it stopping. The names & password are left out of course... Thanks.

Account Name: ...................
Your Name: ....................
Signature: sent from Samsung Tablet
Default account: Send email from this account by default is checked
Always Cc/Bcc myself: No
Forward with files: Checked
Recent Messages: 25
Show images: not checked

Data usage
Sync Email: Checked
Size to retrieve emails: 50KB
Auto resend: No limit

Sync settings
Sync schedule: 
Peek schedule: Every 15 minutes
Off peek: Every 15 minutes
Peek days: Mon through Fri
Peek start time: 08:00
Peek end time: 17:00

Notification settings
Email notifications: Notify in status bar when email arrives
Select ringtone: Postman
Vibrate: no

Server setting
Incoming settings
Username: .............
Password: ........
POP3 server: pop.bellaliant.net
Security typt: None
Port: 110
Delete email from inbox: When I delete from inbox
Outgoing settings
SMTP server: smtp.bellaliant.net
Security type: None
Port: 102
Require sign-in: Not checked
User name: blank
Password: blank


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Outgoing email settings are wrong.

See here for the correct settings: http://support.bellaliant.net/syste...ONE_OFFSET=&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=23830

Mobile devices need to use different settings for the outgoing mail server and generally require a different port and require SMTP authentication.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I finally decided to delete the email and start over... Turns out that the published settings by Bellaliant for Newfoundland were not correct. When I setup the account again most of the information got filled in on the tablet and as far as I can tell the outgoing port was wrong.... It should have been 25. NOT 102 as I had set it. Nor 2225 as on their service page. Finally I can mark this SOLVED... Thanks for the help


----------

